# Confusion about type, would love to be typed by a person



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Brent Bennett said:


> You, I just edited it. I forgot that it doesn't seem to mention when I click reply on a post. Really weird...


Yeah, you wreak of INFJ dude.


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

You sure, though? Cause I'm going through their "You Know" Thread, and I am easily the least clean person ever. I mean, unless I really get into a mood to, I would much rather put it off while I do something that interests me (Learning languages, creating music, games, drawing, etc.) 

Seems like a jump to me, looking at it.

Then again, the rest of the posts are speaking to me pretty well. Why must all INFs be so similar?! lol


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

@_Brent Bennett_ 

Ni isn't really about being laid back.

Ni is "subjective" perception. Ni takes an object of perception and extrapolates connections intrinsic to it, such as meanings or origins.

Ne is "objective" perception. It takes a look at what's there and extrapolates outwards to different possibilities that might have seemed unrelated before.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Brent Bennett said:


> You sure, though? Cause I'm going through their "You Know" Thread, and I am easily the least clean person ever. I mean, unless I really get into a mood to, I would much rather put it off while I do something that interests me (Learning languages, creating music, games, drawing, etc.)
> 
> Seems like a jump to me, looking at it.
> 
> Then again, the rest of the posts are speaking to me pretty well. Why must all INFs be so similar?! lol


This has nothing to do with being an INFJ.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Brent Bennett said:


> @The Great One lol Well, that was pretty friggin succinct
> 
> I needed that a little bit, but now I'm more confused....-_- But you are really convincing, I must admit.
> 
> ...


Look at this shit:

You are reaching out to the group for answers. Fe again.


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

@Flatlander That makes sense. I guess the wording just confused me.

@The Great One LOL I was going through the wrong one...-_- I thought you said ISFJ lmao Yeah, reading the personality page, I could see INFJ. Also, I really like you lol You're fun.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

The Great One said:


> Look at this shit:
> 
> You are reaching out to the group for answers. Fe again.


Seems like you're proposing Fe-dom?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

@Brent Bennett

No check out the INFJ forum.

@Flatlander

No not dom, but he is definitely an Fe user.


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know what that means exactly, but apparently yes, lol.

Also @The Great One "The INFJ is likely to spend a lot of time socialing with family members" Can't agree with this. I love my family, but I can't stand being around them very long. Same with my inlaws. Just get uncomfortable.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Brent Bennett said:


> @Arrow And how you're explaining Se sounds like how I act now. I used to be really worried about how the past effected me, and worried about the ramifications, but now (After hanging around my ESFJ friend for so long) I picked up a lot of his...carefreeness? Although, when we're together, I tend to be the ramificaction guy. Does that make sense?


I would say try to think about what you do in your every day life and try to point down the functions that you think you are using. Usually you will need some judgement (F/T) to filter how you perceive or view the world (N/S). We use all of the above functions just in different preferences/orders. The functions are all there they just vary on if they are introverted or extroverted and where they are placed. 

If you can look at how you react or act to things in your life threw some of the functions I think you may find an easier time with your type. Only you can know what is happening inside you. For me I personally find the definitions of Ni and Ne to be very confusing so I had to look at the definitions of Se and Si to see what I use. Those would have been my aux or third functions when I was wrestling with ISFP and INFP. 

I also think finding out the way you view the world (introversion or extroversion) is another thing that may help you. Do you interact with yourself more internally, are you constantly going inside of yourself and filtering in information from the world? Are you checking with yourself threw out the day? Or are you more extroverted and engaging in the outside world and what is external and around you? Are you constantly engaging outwardly more then internally? 

Usually this will help you find your lead function. I know for myself I constantly check in internally to see how I am dealing with the world and my situations --literally all the time through out the day. I am very intune to my feelings, judgments and impressions of if I like something or not, if I think something is right or wrong, etc. This to me says Fi (introverted feeling). I think you just have to find out what functions you are using and where your energy goes threw out the day. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

> Yeah I think N's are those who try to assign meaning to everything in order to guide them in their lives.


This is actually Feeling, not intuition. Intuition is just having a gut-notion, or gut-instinct about something. The reason we think this is intuition is because a lot of people around here who claim to be Intuitives are really Feeling types.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Brent Bennett said:


> I don't know what that means exactly, but apparently yes, lol.
> 
> Also @The Great One "The INFJ is likely to spend a lot of time socialing with family members" Can't agree with this. I love my family, but I can't stand being around them very long. Same with my inlaws. Just get uncomfortable.


That's just a stereotype.


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

@The Great One I love that you're being so helpful when you don't have to, it really means a lot ^^ I was reading through the male thread on the INFJ forums, and they were talking about INFJs being really decisive. I am not that at all. I have changed my major and job in life so many times I've lost count, and I always defer to someone else to make decisions, simply because it's easier than dealing with my own indecisiveness. You're the only one saying concrete things (No offence!) so it's easier to bounce these kind of questions off of you. Thanks again. ^^

@Arrow That makes a lot of sense. I'm definitely introverted, though I tend to think about things out loud to myself. And I'll definitely look at Se and Si more to see which one I'm using more. Thanks so much for your help thus far. ^^


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

@Brent Bennett

Do you have a heavy 6 fixture? This could explain your indecisiveness. Maybe you don't believe in yourself to make the decisions.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

LiquidLight said:


> This is actually Feeling, not intuition. Intuition is just having a gut-notion, or gut-instinct about something. The reason we think this is intuition is because a lot of people around here who claim to be Intuitives are really Feeling types.


Now I am confused, I thought this was Si.  I thought Ne or Ni was the process of assigning what something meant and seeing other possibilities from it? Ni is the internal process which views things from many different positions, while Ne is the external process which just sees tons of ideas even if they are not related to each other?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Fi dominant, probably isfp..
enneagram 9


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Fi dominant, probably isfp..
> enneagram 9


But what about these cognitive functions. These functions wreak of INFJ....

Ni - Fe - Fi - Ne - Si - Te - Se - Ti


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

The Great One said:


> But what about these cognitive functions. These functions wreak of INFJ....
> 
> Ni - Fe - Fi - Ne - Si - Te - Se - Ti


I get much more out of reading a description than I get out of the way a person answers questions on a test. I actually don't pay attention to what someone scored on a test at all anymore.


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

@The Great One I've tested 2w1, but that doesn't really sound right to me, at least the w1 part. REALLY new to Ennagrams, so I couldn't tell you at all on that one. And yes, my indecisiveness is definitely nested in a lack of belief in myself. 

@Arrow Now I'm confused again lol Simply because you're confused.

@Promethea And you have confused me most of all lol Mostly because @The Great One has been saying I was very Fe, and I thought that you couldn't really be both like that, And you've grouped me back into ISFP which I don't think's been said yet lol Thanks for your input, but do you mind elaborating? This is all super facinating, and I would love to hear why you say that.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Arrow said:


> Now I am confused, I thought this was Si.  I thought Ne or Ni was the process of assigning what something meant and seeing other possibilities from it? Ni is the internal process which views things from many different positions, while Ne is the external process which just sees tons of ideas even if they are not related to each other?


Yea if we simplify this down. Sensation (Si or Se) is just perception via the five senses. The only difference with Si is that rather than looking at what is there for what it is, Si favors the subjective impression over the objective. So how you see it, or what it feels like to you, or what it tastes like to you, etc., becomes more important than what it's actual physical properties are. Si brings subjectivity into a physical perception. (My Si-dom friend is always saying stuff like "this weather makes me think of my home in Virginia," whereas me as a Se-type I just feel that its hot or cold, but I'm not interjecting anything from within into that experience. I take it as it is.) That's why we say Ansel Adams was likely Se-type (photographing the world trying to capture it as it is, without adding any personal spin to it) where Van Gogh is probably a Si-type (only painting the things as they appeared to him regardless of whether or not it captured the real object correctly).

So Intuition on the other hand deals essentially with gut-feelings (really gut-notions or instincts) about something. It's a way of perception that basically shuts out what is tangibly there in front of you and looks at things from the standpoint, essentially of what isn't there. This is why Intuition and Sensation are at odds with one another. Sensation is oriented specifically to the real world as perceived through your five senses (which is where Sensation types as concrete comes from). In order for intuition to work you sort of have to squint or half-shut your eyes in a way to see what might be, rather than focus on what is there, so this creates a duality where the Intuitive characteristically ignores the facts of what is there in the moment and the Sensation type only focuses on the moment, with almost an inability to see much beyond it. This is hard to explain on a forum, but becomes quickly evident in conversation between a dominant Intuitive and a dominant Sensation type. They have a hard time seeing the other's perspective because the Intuitive might be way down the road talking about something that's likely to occur a month or year from now, or the greater implications or bigger picture, etc., where the Sensation type is oriented much more to the here and now, and might downplay the Intuitives intuitions saying "how can you know what's going to happen a year from now?" The Intuitive, of course, trusts his intuitive abilities (because they are also being judged with Feeling and Thinking) where the Intuitions of a Sensation type are not (because they're in the inferior) and are thus almost always negatively charged. 

Extraverted Intuition in practice really ends up being more like someone who has a good sense of how the stock market will perform, or picture a journalist who has a suspicion (intuition) that there is a good story to dig up on an issue (many journalists are Extraverted Intuitives). Sports agents are often Ne-doms, able to intuit the long-term potential of an athlete even while they're still in college sometimes. I would think that meteorologists might also belong to this group sometimes too. The key with Extraverted Intuition is that it is oriented to the outer world (so in the inferior, it's a myriad of negative possibilities from the outer world that threaten to swallow up the Si-dom). Introverted Intuition can operate as you say, shifting perspectives and the like, but again like all Introverted Functions is firstly subjective and self-referencing. It's often said that Introverted Intuitives are often the religious prophet who knows what the ancestral Gods or spirits or planning (you see how this concept of Gods or spirits, or shifts in culture, or attitudes, etc., that a Ni-dom might focus on are more archetypal. They don't deal in the outer world in something like the stock market, but rather an inner subjective understanding of what is happening between the lines. The stereotypical Ni-type pentecostal preacher might say something like "I sense a move of the Holy Spirit in this room right now," where this is only perceptible to him, not something he or anyone else can experience. The Ne-dom can say "these horns of a bull might make good handle bars" and because he is dealing objectively, other people can grasp what he's intuiting, but with Ni, you can never know how or why or even what "move of the Holy Spirit" means. It's a notion about something that only the Ni-type can know.)

But at the end of the day we're talking about perception. Whether or not you are looking at what is there or looking at what isn't there. Any meaning or significance though is always going to be the result of Feeling. That's what the Feeling function does. It evaluates.

Also I think the OP is probably a Fi-dom as well. I don't get much sense of INFJ from you (or inferior Sensation) and you don't have the characteristics of an extravert to be a Fe-dom.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Brent Bennett said:


> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
> I enjoy learning many different things, and that seems like an INTP thing


Inconclusive, not type specific.



> 2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
> I really want to reach and help people. Because...It would make me feel good about myself to help people in a meaningful way.


I think this is still an Fi thing, considering the inward feelings of how the external affects.. Fe is more of a direct projection/connection. Sure, it makes them feel good, but the thought isn't as considered internally. 



> 3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
> I can't really remember a time when I were at my finest, honestly. Bad at remembering past things.


Bad at remembering the past? This makes me think that you are not remembering it on purpose. Again, it sounds like Fi, but wounded Fi.



> 4) What makes you feel inferior?
> I have been verbally abused my whole life, and that makes me feel like I can't meet up to the world's expectations of me. I feel like I'm not worthy to be loved by anyone.


I don't want to stereotype here, but this again seems very Fi..



> 5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
> I tend to think of how I the decision would *make me feel*, _and_ how it would make the people around me feel. *But I'm really bad at making decisions*, so I tend to do whichever will make my wife the happiest.


The first consideration here is again, inward feeling, -then- outward, and the lack of decision making seems more p than j. Now in socionics, and sure most of the functions are very different, the doting and commitedness spoken of here, doing what makes your wife the happiest, would be an Fi Se thing. Its very characteristic of that type. 



> 6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
> Really, starting them is my favorite part. I tend to always have trouble finishing, because I will either get bored, or always correct it.


How could this be perceived as anything but a perceiver saying it. Js tie up the loose ends. And I see mbti as a dichotomy more than its flawed functions. I only loosely consider the functions, some functions more than others are describing actual things.



> 7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
> The last time I had a lot of fun, I was rapping on stage, and the entire crowd was moving around and interacting with me. It was the greatest feeling ever.


Could be Fi or Fe. Need more information.



> 8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
> I tend to just read or listen, and I remember it typically. I don't really do any extracurricular study. If I'm not interested, I tend not to study at all, but as long as we've been over it in class, I'll memorize it. If it's something not inside class, I tend to use an SRS to memorize the information.


This could sound like any perceiving type to me.



> 9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
> Very unorganized.


And this.



> 10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
> I tend to look for information to support it. If I find information that supports it, and it sounds right with me, I will typically believe it until it's proven otherwise to me.


Fi valuing.. information to support. This was a huge giveaway to me.



> 11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
> I find harmony in making sure that everyone is doing fine, if I'm in a group. I dislike conflicts, and will try to prevent them as much as possible.


"-If- I'm in a group" -- Fi in a group is still very aware of the feelings of others, not merely their own. 



> 12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
> It depends. If I'm in class or in a group of my friends, I'll speak before I think. However, if I'm around people I don't know, I will typically think before I speak, especially in a group discussion. I don't speak if I'm not comfortable. And I prefer one-on-one discussions.


Preference for one on one stresses out Fi less than the dynamics of a large group. I have fi also and to me, a group situation feels like a session of dodgeball. 



> 13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
> I like to know where I'm jumping before I leap. And yes, I believe that action speaks louder than words.


Could be anything.



> 14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
> Tell them that I'm not feeling well and continue watching my show.


Avoidance of conflict -- Fi / 9.



> 15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
> I speed up what I do, and try to get everything done much faster than normal. I am also more likely to fly off the handle at someone, or say something mean that I'll regret later.


F dom but I wouldn't chalk up the lack of thick skin to 6 here.. its not as activated. 



> 16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
> People that are controlling irritate me, as well as people that act like they are better than me, or smarter than me, or downplay my intelligence. Also, racists, or closemindedness in general.


Could be anything.



> 17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
> Languages, creating things, and movies


Anything.



> 18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
> Cleaning, menial tasks, details


Lack of Si. (which would be the s paired with Fe. again, we are dealing with Fi here)



> 19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
> They say that I'm kind of an asshole when they first met me, but that I am a caring, reliable, great friend. I feel that they are pretty right with their perception. I believe that they would never say that I'm controlling, or a neat-freak, or a jerk.


Fi can have a knee-jerk harsh judgment which makes them seem more critical, less soft than they are at first. Not controlling, not a neat freak, not a jerk -- this is a perceiver.



> 20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
> Creating music, drawing, working on my comic/card game...maybe reading if I have the time.


Uhm. Yeah. Again. Fi Se.

I typed someone in another thread a few minutes ago as an isfp/6. These two people seem very different, and I think its interesting how an enneagram type can flavor their mbti type. The other isfp is more aggressive, and could come off as more Tish, though I still see Fi leading, just that their internal fixations lead it differently. I strongly agree with the person in this thread who said that Fi can be mistaken for intuition. I see that a lot. Another observation is that its usually the Se Fi / Fi Se types who are the most confused about their type.. and the enneagram primaries 3/6/9.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

@Brent Bennett, I looked over the answers to your questions again and here were my thoughts. You at several points reminded me of myself.

Here are some of the functions I noticed off the bat. 

Fe – Fi - Te- Si

Fi= I feel it is right means a lot to me, one on one is more comfortable to you and you said you don't feel comfortable speaking in a crowd? That seems Fi to me rather then Fe. However you also said that you felt really energized by a crowd as well when you were rapping? Usually introverted feelers feel a little put offish in a group and prefer more one on one interactions instead of larger groups. 

A lot of your answers to me seemed Fi > Fe. It's generally what you think over external people when it comes to things you value and think are worth it. The only time you seem to go with the flow so to speak is when you don't seem to care about the outcome? Unless I am reading it wrong it seems like you go along with your wife because you don't have a stake in somethings? Fi can seem that way if it doesn't feel strongly about something, especially in Fi-Ne pairings. Also Introverted feelers tend not to feel the need to disclose their ideas and principals like Fe types do. I don’t think you are a Fe user, I think you are a healthy fi user who cares for people which generally means IxFP. People tend to think nice, accommodating = Fe but that could also be very healthy Fi. 

Inferior extroverted thinking? Flying off the handle and then regretting it later because you were stressed definitely implies inferior Te which is INFP-ish. Te = outside sources for power/reinforcement of ideas that you already feel to support your feelings and knowing that you are right. Extroverted thinking usually means speaking before you think – usually extroverted thinkers tend to talk over each other because they ‘need’ to get the idea out there. But this is generally not a Fi-doms strongest function for ISFP it's third and for INFP it's their inferior function. Contrast this with Ti and it's different. Ti usually stops and starts during conversations from what I have seen. It needs to process infomation internally, not generally thinking out loud more internal, they will come to a conclusion but it needs to process kind of on it's own which can make it feel like at times like the other person isn't as interested in the conversation as a Te is. My mom is an INFJ and she uses Ti sometimes it makes me feel like I am alone in the conversation when she doesn't respond to my ideas immediately. 

Fi can also look mean to people from the outside, so that "asshole" comment could be the external view of it. 

Other extraneous thoughts: 

New Ideas – Ne? 
Perfectionism – INFP?
Unorganized = P?
Memorization = Se?

Just throwing it out there you might be an Ennengram: 2w3? Your answer about being "unlovable" to me implies the 2's deepest fear that it is unlovable and that it needs to prove to others that they are. The three wing could also explain why you like to be around people and may feel more powerful when you feel you are influencing something (i.e. you rapping for a crowd).


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

@Promethea Just...Thank you so much for that. I can't really trust myself with evaluations, and that really seemed to help a lot. I wish I could have been more specific on certain parts, so you would have a better idea, but you seem pretty sure about the Fi Se, so that's interesting to me. How would I go about figuring out the others though? I'm really curious to find my inferior, so I can learn to better guard against problems with it.

@Arrow I can definitely see 2w3 being a possiblity, because I geninuely fear rejection, and therefore overcompensate to reach what I feel is perfection (Especially with music). I am never comfortable with how I look (Not really that big according to people, but I think I'm fat, and people won't like that.) But I can't seem to stick with a fitness plan, simply because it becomes so much work to keep up. Always hype when I start, then I die down after about a week.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Brent Bennett said:


> @Promethea Just...Thank you so much for that. I can't really trust myself with evaluations, and that really seemed to help a lot. I wish I could have been more specific on certain parts, so you would have a better idea, but you seem pretty sure about the Fi Se, so that's interesting to me. How would I go about figuring out the others though? I'm really curious to find my inferior, so I can learn to better guard against problems with it.


I'm not sure about the need to guard against problems with inferior functions. There are so many functions theories that seem lofty. 

Anyway, if you're an isfp, you're Fi Se Ni Te. Read about Te and see what you think of your relationship with it.


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

@Promethea I disagree, personally. I'm not a very "structuring" person. I tend to just go with the flow, honestly. Although, I have planned out this year for my rap releases, and I tend to start songs and albums with names, then go with music, then the lyrics. That may actually be Te poking it head in my life now that I think about it.

Actually, the more I think about it, the things I really like to do (Creating RPGs and CCGs especially) I'll go for a very structured enviornment. But, if I really don't care that much, I tend to just let things unfold. Maybe I have more Te influence than I thought lol


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

> I'm really curious to find my inferior, so I can learn to better guard against problems with it.


LOL I don't think this is possible. But the Inferior is basically your weak spot. The part of you that you wish you didn't have or try to ignore or downplay or cherry pick. The thing that often you don't even see in yourself but only see as annoying things other people do. Fi-doms typically have a weakness around Thinking, and so will often downplay their thinking or (in the case of Te) always struggling between trying to accomplish something and wanting that accomplishment to be meaningful. Black and white, over-simplistic ways of thinking, or finding all sorts of wacky ways to solve a problem might also be characteristic of Inferior Thinking, as well as binging on information but not always forming coherent conceptualizations of all that information.


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

@LiquidLight That actually sounds a lot like me lol I love binging on information, such as I am doing now. If it interests me, I love it. That would also explain my constant dislike of my own music. I want to accomplish my dreams of being a good rapper, but I never feel like it's actually meaningful.

I love this crazy insight into myself I've never really thought of before.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Brent Bennett said:


> @LiquidLight That actually sounds a lot like me lol I love binging on information, such as I am doing now. If it interests me, I love it. That would also explain my constant dislike of my own music. I want to accomplish my dreams of being a good rapper, but I never feel like it's actually meaningful.
> 
> I love this crazy insight into myself I've never really thought of before.


Well and one of the things you can begin to look at it is, what would make it meaningful? Meaningful to whom? And why? These are the real questions that start to get at your type.


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

@LiquidLight Well, I know to make it meaningful, it would have to resonate on an emotional level with both myself and the listeners. I feel that why would be more because I want to touch people in a way to show them that everyone has problems, and it's totally okay to feel like that. It's totally okay to feel out of place in this crazy world that seems to try it's damndest to change you at every turn. It's okay to be different, y'know. Honestly, I think it's because I resonated so well with Old Eminem, and he's taken me through so many bad spots in my life. I want to be able to bring happy tears to people's eyes that SOMEONE in this world can understand an empathize with them.

And holy crap, I do not think I knew that about myself. Or at least, I've never actually said it.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Brent Bennett said:


> @LiquidLight Well, I know to make it meaningful, it would have to resonate on an emotional level with both myself and the listeners. I feel that why would be more because I want to touch people in a way to show them that everyone has problems, and it's totally okay to feel like that. It's totally okay to feel out of place in this crazy world that seems to try it's damndest to change you at every turn. It's okay to be different, y'know. Honestly, I think it's because I resonated so well with Old Eminem, and he's taken me through so many bad spots in my life. I want to be able to bring happy tears to people's eyes that SOMEONE in this world can understand an empathize with them.
> 
> And holy crap, I do not think I knew that about myself. Or at least, I've never actually said it.


This all sounds very Fi-dom-y to me. And the fact that you had a hard time articulating it would also be characteristic of Introverted Feeling.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Brent Bennett said:


> @Promethea I disagree, personally. I'm not a very "structuring" person. I tend to just go with the flow, honestly. Although, I have planned out this year for my rap releases, and I tend to start songs and albums with names, then go with music, then the lyrics. That may actually be Te poking it head in my life now that I think about it.
> 
> Actually, the more I think about it, the things I really like to do (Creating RPGs and CCGs especially) I'll go for a very structured enviornment. But, if I really don't care that much, I tend to just let things unfold. Maybe I have more Te influence than I thought lol


Because its inferior, and because of your lack of structuring, etc., I'd say it makes sense. Balance is a benefit, and nurturing inferior functions is probably important. 

My ideas on what access we have to functions is not going to be in line with classic mbti though, and I don't want to cause confusion.


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

@LiquidLight So you're seeming to agree that I sound ISFP-ish? I'm still not exactly sure how to understand how all of this fits together. It feels strange, honestly. 

But seriously, thank you so much for that. I'm glad to finally know what it is that I want. Now to see if I really feel I can make a living from music, or if I go with my second choice, Psycologist


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

@Promethea You can tell me. I'm still really new to MBTI and this stuff in general, and because I'm already confused, I really don't think it'll hurt. Knowledge is power, after all lol


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

@Brent Bennett

It's really confusing because I see Fi and Fe in your posts, but the Fe seems to outweigh the Fi.


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

@The Great One I'm not really sure what you mean by that, mostly because I'm still confused on all of the stuff. You're saying I seem to be a more Extroverted Feeler? But then @Promethea said I was more of an Introverted Feeler. This is all so confusing lol


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't see extroverted feeling - I think it looks like that on the surface but I also think you establish at several points in your post that you are Fi it's just healthy Fi that can look like Fe. I think you are Fi which implies IxFP. I think you may need to find if you have a Se or Ne preference though.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

The Great One said:


> @Brent Bennett
> 
> It's really confusing because I see Fi and Fe in your posts, but the Fe seems to outweigh the Fi.


You know in these situations I focus on what isn't there (I know typical intuitive) but I don't notice much issue around Sensation that an INFJ would have. (They can be very weird about things like illnesses, or living the moment, etc). Nor do I get the sense of much Ti with the OP. It all comes off to me as "I want to do x thing in my life, but I'm not sure if it will add up in the end, but it's something I'm very passionate about so I dunno what to do..." and on and on, this is all very Fi-dom-ish. The classic Fi-dom battle between doing what is important to me (Fi) versus what pays the bills or is achievable (Te). Te-doms, in contrast, work the opposite way, spending their whole life doing what pays the bills but rarely stopping to consider whether or not what they are doing has any personal significance.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

@Brent Bennett

Okay, let me break it down for you piece by piece.....



> I really want to reach and help people. Because...It would make me feel good about myself to help people in a meaningful way.


This post could be translated as you using Fi or Fe. Fe is more associated with helping people. However, some Fi users are known to help people as well because they morally believe it to be the right thing to do. 



> I have been verbally abused my whole life, and that makes me feel like I can't meet up to the world's expectations of me. I feel like I'm not worthy to be loved by anyone.


This statement sounds more Fi because it pertains more towards how you are feeling about a situation.



> I tend to think of how I the decision would make me feel, and how it would make the people around me feel. But I'm really bad at making decisions, so I tend to do whichever will make my wife the happiest.


This statement seems more Fe because it seems like you are more concerned with what others want than yourself. However, you do mention that you make decisions based on what you want as well. Therefore this could also be considered Fi.



> I find harmony in making sure that everyone is doing fine, if I'm in a group. I dislike conflicts, and will try to prevent them as much as possible.


Group harmony definitely pertains more to Fe.



> The last time I had a lot of fun, I was rapping on stage, and the entire crowd was moving around and interacting with me. It was the greatest feeling ever.


This could possibly be interpreted as Fe as well, because you enjoy praise from a group. 


> It depends. If I'm in class or in a group of my friends, I'll speak before I think. However, if I'm around people I don't know, I will typically think before I speak, especially in a group discussion. I don't speak if I'm not comfortable. And I prefer one-on-one discussions.


This is a major reason why I thought you were Fe as opposed to Fi. Fi users don't really change much too adapt to the group, but Fe users do.


> They say that I'm kind of an asshole when they first met me, but that I am a caring, reliable, great friend. I feel that they are pretty right with their perception. I believe that they would never say that I'm controlling, or a neat-freak, or a jerk.


This could be Fi or Fe.



> Creating music, drawing, working on my comic/card game...maybe reading if I have the time.


Expressing yourself through art is more of an Fi thing. 

One other thing is that you seem to be very artistic which would point more towards an SP temperament (ISFP). Also, the fact that you love to draw and create music is a classic ISFP stereotype. So I could see you as an INFJ or ISFP


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

@The Great One thank you so much for that explanation. It was really good ^^


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Brent Bennett said:


> @The Great One thank you so much for that explanation. It was really good ^^


So after hearing all of that, you have concluded that you are ISFP?


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

I feel that I fit the ISFP profile better, honestly. I sort of understand what they're saying about my Fi seeming like a Fe, because I don't relate to Fe a lot. I have a very hard time discussing my emotions, honestly. I just went with what felt right.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Brent Bennett said:


> I feel that I fit the ISFP profile better, honestly. I sort of understand what they're saying about my Fi seeming like a Fe, because I don't relate to Fe a lot. I have a very hard time discussing my emotions, honestly. I just went with what felt right.


Then, that means you are probably ISFP then. Still you may want to check out these threads. I think that they will help you to understand Fi and Fe better....

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/94197-fe-vs-fi-bleed-over.html

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...oblems-putting-their-feelings-into-words.html


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I definitely think my Fi is just showing signs of Fe. Thanks for those links though, very informative. ^^


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Brent Bennett said:


> Yeah, I definitely think my Fi is just showing signs of Fe. Thanks for those links though, very informative. ^^


Yeah, it's how I discovered that I don't use Fi


----------



## Brent Bennett (Apr 17, 2012)

It's weird how something so similar can be so different. And so intertwined...


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Brent Bennett said:


> It's weird how something so similar can be so different. And so intertwined...


Yeah, like I said, I used to wear an ENFP tag, but the ENFP's were like, "No get out! You're an immoral scumbag! You don't have Fi! Get out!"....and I did.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Yeah, like I said, I used to wear an ENFP tag, but the ENFP's were like, "No get out! You're an immoral scumbag! You don't have Fi! Get out!"....and I did.


I don't understand how you could ever think you were an ENFP.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

themartyparade said:


> I don't understand how you could ever think you were an ENFP.


I have a heavy Fe and can come off as really nice, caring, and giving in person. I also have a heavy 2 and 9 fix. I seem ENFP on the outside.


----------

